# [H] Orks, Paypal [W] Paypal, Imperial Guard [UK



## Maverick89 (Apr 6, 2013)

Hello Everyone, 
Looking to sell some of the projects that never got finished and got side tracked by my guard army. I am looking to sell but I am open to trade the stuff I need is at the bottom.Also if someone buy the whole lot will be willing to do a deal. Will also buy any items I need if your not looking to trade. 

These are the ork stuff I have to trade or sell: 
Codex-Orks good condition 

Ork AoBr Set (Assembled & Undercoated)-£35 delivered 
Ghazghkull Thrakka (Assembled & Undercoated Finecast)-£15 delivered 
Ork Lootas x8 plus 2xupgraded to meks (Assembled pro painted)-£40 delivered 
Ork Burnaz x8 plus 2xupgraded to meks (Assembled pro painted)-£40 delivered 
OrksBattle Wagon x1 (main gun is magnetised for ease of exchange as is the reinforced ram at the front) Assembled pro painted-£45 delivered 
All the models that are undercoated have been done in black. 


Imperial Guard that I am after are: 
Valkrye 
Vendetta 
Vulture 
Colossus 
Griffon  
Medusa 
Vulture
Only after this imperial guard stuff not after anything else


----------



## Kobrakai (Jul 25, 2008)

I have two sets of Cadian Heavy Weapon teams.

One on sprue and the other semi painted (Picked up off ebay)

Any good? PM me with details!

Cheers
Joe


----------

